# Antifungal medication causing temporary regurgitation?



## Sou (Jan 20, 2016)

Hello! I have a budgie who just started day 3 of his two medications for a mild bacterial and yeast infection (described as "nothing crazy" by his vet). This morning I noticed there was a substantial amount of undigested seed at the bottom of his cage and his body and face are clean. I briefly saw that antifungal medications can cause a bird to temporarily vomit? Should I be alarmed?


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Was there any undigested seed among the dropping's ? Is your vet an avian specialist ? Usually when a bird has vomiting issues 
there is evidence on face/feather's around beak.


----------



## Sou (Jan 20, 2016)

Jonah said:


> Was there any undigested seed among the dropping's ? Is your vet an avian specialist ? Usually when a bird has vomiting issues
> there is evidence on face/feather's around beak.


Previously he did have undigested millet in his droppings, but I've stopped feeding them to him and they cleared up before I took him to the vet on Friday and started the medications. This morning there was only a single seed in one of the droppings which I might believe to have just fallen onto it rather than having been passed. So far, his dropping are looking much better than they have the past few days. His vet is an avian specialist yes. Thanks for the reply!


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Did you tell the vet of previous undigested seed in dropping's, and did vet test for AGY/Mega Bacteria ? I just ask because undigested seed and poor dropping's are symptomatic of Mega which alway's turn's out best when diagnosed and treated quickly.


----------



## Sou (Jan 20, 2016)

Jonah said:


> Did you tell the vet of previous undigested seed in dropping's, and did vet test for AGY/Mega Bacteria ? I just ask because undigested seed and poor dropping's are symptomatic of Mega which alway's turn's out best when diagnosed and treated quickly.


After reading about AGY I made sure two emphasize it as my major concern even after I took away his millet and his droppings no longer contained any undigested seed. The vet did an oral swab to determine the presence of yeast and bacteria which she explained as a 2 on a scale of 1 to 5.

The medicine is Baytril and Nysatin. He's much less poofy and lethargic now after a few days at least. I ran what I read about antibacterial medication causing regurgitation by another bird owner who said it was true. I'm curious if anyone else has experience this with such medications. 0:


----------



## Xiyou (Mar 20, 2017)

My girl is on antibiotics currently and she isn't vomiting/regurgitating. It's possible it's just a side effect, but I'd recommend telling your vet. Even if it is just a side effect, your vet might be able to switch to treatment that's a little easier on the stomach. There's also the possibility that it's a new or worsening illness, so I'd really recommend calling your vet to ask


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

If your bird is vomiting you need to tell the vet right away so it can be determined if the vomiting is because of the illness or the medication. There are oral meds and injections that can be given to calm the GI tract. I have had to give an anti nausea drug 10 minutes prior to giving other meds to help to keep the bird from vomiting.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I agree with Cody. It is very important you keep your Avian Vet advised of everything that is happening with your budgie when it is being treated for any illness. Vomiting needs to be discussed with the vet right away.*


----------

